# Miele CM6350 Milk not being sucked up into the machine



## arniev (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi.

We have the Miele CM6350 machine, which has been amazing for about 3 years.

We have always run the maintenance programmes and kept it well looked after. About two weeks ago it started to struggle with taking up milk from the flask and today it has completely stopped taking up milk from the flask.

I have run the milk pipe cleaning programme a few extra times, changed the pipe that goes into the flask and even got a new flask and nothing seems to be helping.

What is even more odd is that when you run liquid to clean the milk pipework that liquid is sucked up no problem, it just seems to be milk that the machine no longer want to pick up from the old flask or the new style flask.

I really don't want to have to send the machine back for repair as I don't think Miele do onsite counter top coffee machine repairs.

Any alternative fixes or ideas would be very much appreciated.

Arnie


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Behind the chrome plastic shroud is a load of rubber gubbins that the steam blows through, and it sucks the milk out of the jug. Remove it, split it apart and manually clean it.

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## arniev (Apr 17, 2021)

Thank you DavecUK, I'm going to give that a go now.


----------



## arniev (Apr 17, 2021)

This worked! Thanks you very much for the reply.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

arniev said:


> This worked! Thanks you very much for the reply.


 Excellent, it's actually quite common for machines that use that sort of milk system....alwys better to clean it manually.


----------

